

ActiveState Moves Stackato Cloud Platform to Beta - jcasman
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/IT-Infrastructure/ActiveState-Moves-Stackato-Cloud-Platform-to-Beta-258507/

======
Pythondj
Getting ready to create my own Private PaaS with the Stackato Beta this
morning, looking forward to testing out the postgres support

------
cloudsurfer
Will test on vsphere!

